# RE: Billet Pro Series Shifter



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Billet Pro Series Shifter*

_Quick note;_ Advanced Dyno just installed my Billet Pro Series shifter yesterday morning. *V-Va lau difference!!! *More like a toggle switch than a shifter. They had me out in 1 1/2 hours and chopped $50 off the quote. No more boat rowing through the gears...arty:


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Do you have it in the highest setting right now? I set mine that way and haven't changed it, but have been thinking about it lately. The difference is truly amazing, the first few drives are really eye opening.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

In the middle position, that's what most folks go for and it seems to be just fine. Can't wait until she get's broken in, pretty tight right now...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What are the settings?? Shifter height? Throw?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> What are the settings?? Shifter height? Throw?


Only shift height is adjustable. Three settings, low, medium and high. The throws average about 3" for all gears, give or take hair or two...


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

So is this better than the GMM RIP shifter?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

batmans said:


> So is this better than the GMM RIP shifter?


I think it's preference. The GMM race is a 4" throw so it isn't a huge difference. Some have had noise with the Billet. Some have had noise with the GMM


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

put the GMM in my 06' 3 days ago, huge difference from stock, no noise to report. anythin is better then the stock set-up!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

No problems with the Billet yet for me. I highly recommend it.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

goat400 said:


> put the GMM in my 06' 3 days ago, huge difference from stock, no noise to report. anythin is better then the stock set-up!


So, from what I'm gathering here is that there is no buyer's remorse over this mod and that it felt as if it should have come from the factory?


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

:agree this is one mod tht you won't regret, unless you know nothin bout cars and think the stock shifter is good. comes down to personal perference on which make/model to install.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

OK I just got mine installed and it appears that I can't use the factory shift knob (for that factory look).

Is Momo still the best shift knob maker?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

Installed mine today as well, my hands are cut up(just a little) can you say, those front bolts are a biotch!! I used factory knob...no problem Also changed the trans fluid and filled thru shifter..easy as pie that way!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

How did you use the factory knob?

You had to pull the knob off the shaft right?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

yes, install factory knob (pull straight up on factory shaft to remove) on billet shaft


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

You can ease removal w/ tooth pics opening up the plastic clips on the interior of the knob. Don't whack yourself in the face when that knob lets go...


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

How easy is it to slide the OEM knob on to the billet shaft or is it such a tight fit that I have to slowly work it on there?

How does it stay on there? by the tight fit or some set screws?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

I used a little black adhesive. Not too much, stays on the same way as stock (just slides on, no set screws)


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

OK. I finally got the factory knob off and on the Billet pro.

Wow. What a difference in shift feel, accuracy and throws. It should have came from the factory like this and this is one of those must have mods.

How long is the break in time, if any?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

It's like what you call a swedish virgin ....."goodntight"


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

that's german for good morning.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW!

I'm really amazed and happy with the results.

The shop did get the factory shifter on the new Billet Pro shifter.

It's a bit notchy and tight, but that was sorta expected for something new. My right arm has been getting stronger to the point that when I jump in the NSX, I feel that I'm putting too much force. LOL

Just as advertised, the shifting is super precise including that 2 - 3rd gear transition.

I can really speed shift up and down with confidence.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

The GMM and Billet Pro are both very very good shifters.

GMM for those that prefer a shifter with throws
Billet for those that prefer the joystick feel

both are bullet proof


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm installing the Billet Pro next week, I already have it in the garage (no time this week to install it).

Anyone have difficulty removing the bolts from the underside of the car (for the dust cover), they seem to be in a tight spot and based on some install guide I found online they recommend using u-joints on the ratchet, which I hate!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm still sooo super happy with this mod. The $$$ was well spent and this car totally needed it (that and the suspension mods) to make it feel tighter.

I'm not sure if it's broken in or my right arm just got stronger.


----------



## gtonay (Feb 23, 2009)

I am really liking what i hear about the billet shifter. Where is the best place to get one?
Thank you.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I got mines from here:

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------

